# Maybe a little to much time



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

on their hand? I mean, putting little panties on peaches. Lordy.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

And men will buy them too!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2014)

Neat hobby Pappy.   I could do that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2014)

Peach panties
Peach panties
There in your hand
This is something I'll always remember

Satin and lace
All over the damn place
In the fruit aisle

Peach panties
Peach panties
Sit in the box
From July to the end of September
Don't stand and gape
Next, we'll do up a grape Saturday ...

(apologies to First Class)


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

What do they call that kind of poetry? :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2014)

Ina said:


> What do they call that kind of poetry? :wave:



Insane?


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Phil, I was being serious. I guess poetry was taught after the fifth grade, all I learned were the simple rhyming kind. But I do know there are different kinds that don't rhyme. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, the original song "_Beach Baby_" could be said to be a lyric poem - many songs are in that class and are strictly structured as far as regular meter. 

Once I butchered it in parody I don't quite know WHAT it is anymore ...


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Is there a certain kind of structure that is applied, or can it be just any ole way?


----------



## oldman (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2014)

Ina said:


> Is there a certain kind of structure that is applied, or can it be just any ole way?



I suppose it depends upon who your audience is.

If you're in a poetry competition or submitting a paper to your English teacher, then the actual form or structure of the poem might be important.

If you're just writing for yourself, then anything goes. For some the structure is a good thing - they feel safe within its confines. For others it's too smothering. "Real" poetry is one of those fields I stay away from, because I find many of the practitioners to be too demanding and too artsy-fartsy.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Phil, My granddaughter asked me to write something to submit to the alopecia group here in Houston. Her daughter is one of eight children in this area. They are trying to put together a news letter for the alopecia society. Thanks for the information. I can work with that. :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2014)

Alopecia areata
Sounds just like a bold sonata
Bolder than you'd ever dare
For one who is bereft of hair



... you see why I don't enter my poetry anywhere ...


----------



## Ina (Aug 6, 2014)

Good start Phil, my GGD is four and very brave. Her monthly treatments are very painful, but she told me, "Lots of people have pain." The treatments might work, there is less than a 50% chance, and the cost is more than $500. a month. The news letter is trying to bring awareness of alopecia to the public, and maybe help with the cost. :thankyou:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2014)

Only 4? The poor kid. 

See, in my ignorance I always thought alopecia was just an excuse used by old people ... and I wish you luck with the poetry.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Could limericks be next?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 7, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Could limericks be next?



There once was a lad, Ralphy1
Who pondered upon what we'd done
When, upon Ina's dare,
We made poems about hair
More precisely, for when we had none


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> on their hand? I mean, putting little panties on peaches. Lordy.




A little too cheeky!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

Bonnie....It's the pits. :crying:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just think of what he is capable of when he has the time and puts his mind to it!  Cheeky ain't nutting compared to what may be coming...


----------

